# New guy with CL 3521



## John Abronski Jr. (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I just picked up an '84 3521 off of CL for $20.00. Its missing a carburetor and heater box, but otherwise is all there. 

I love older equipment because its built to last, and more often than not, all metal. This is my first snowblower (I admit, I'm getting older and the thought of shoveling snow makes my body ache) I'm also a self proclaimed cheapskate.

I have a carb on order, and will figure out the heater box/air filter thingy with your help.

I'm looking forward to learning and hopefully contributing to the forum.

Prost!

John


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Welcome John, there's a carb cover on eBay now, might be for your engine, the bracket to attach it to the carburetor I think is a number 34583, NLA at dealers but you might find one on eBay.

Tecumseh 5HP LH195SA Engine OEM Carburetor Cover 35072B 35072A | eBay

PS: Your Model number is 38052, think they made that same model number for 10-12 years so the serial number is important, a 1984 has a serial number between 4000001 and 4999999


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

:welcome:

The 3521 and 521 are a couple of my favorite machines . . . agile and capable. I would imagine that the 3521 is a bit under powered though, with only 3.5 HP.

I repowered my 521 with a 6.5 HP Predator . . . the thing is a snow monster.


----------



## John Abronski Jr. (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome and quick replies.

The model is 38035, with a Ser No. of 4003678 which I believe puts it in the 1984 Range. 

Thanks for the link to the Heater box; I'm surprised that they want more than I paid for the entire snowblower! I might try my hand at making one out of sheet metal.
I am fairly new to small engines. Apparently it is a H3545582N motor. When I turn it over manually there is no spark. A few wires seem to be clipped off also.

I bought this knowing that if the motor was toast, that I'd re-power it with a Predator motor. Coincidentally they are on sale this weekend. Is there much needed to adapt the newer motor?

Thanks again!


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

John Abronski Jr. said:


> Thanks for the welcome and quick replies.
> 
> The model is 38035, with a Ser No. of 4003678 which I believe puts it in the 1984 Range.
> 
> I bought this knowing that if the motor was toast, that I'd re-power it with a Predator motor. Coincidentally they are on sale this weekend. Is there much needed to adapt the newer motor?


I thought the model # was 38035 because the 521 is Model # 38052

I did the Predator transplant on my 521. It is plug'n play. You might take a trip to the hardware store for new fasteners, but you won't need to drill anything.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I agree with swapping a predator 212 on there. I did exactly that to one a few years ago, such an easy upgrade. The only modification nessesary is to either add a universal joint to the chute control rod or space handle bar mount an extra 2 or so inches.

Infact my old 3521 is what brought me to this site years ago. Oh memory lane.


----------

